# New Traeger. Need Advice. Food Not Smoky Enough



## camox413 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys,

So I used to use a basic el cheapo brinkman smoker box. I got tired of it and upgraded to a Traeger Junior Elite 20. I really liked my first cook on it last week but my food was no where near as smokey. I've noticed that once the traeger is up to temp, smoke stops. I know that's how this grill works and others have the same issue. I've done some research and just ordered an Amazing tube to try to get more smokey flavor. 

Should I find a way to close up some of the vents on my Traeger? If anyone owns this same grill, you will know that there are 2 gaping vents on the back of the barrel and i'm wondering if closing one up somehow might help.

Any and all advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## b-one (Jan 27, 2017)

You may have issues closing up your unit. I would get whatever Todd @a-maze-n products recommends.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2017)

This seems to be an issue with pellet smokers, so most do as said above & use an AMAZEN tube smoker.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## camox413 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks guys. I've got an Amazing tube on the way so I'll give that a shot and see if it helps.


----------



## txgunlover (Jan 29, 2017)

Switch to a RecTec... TONS of smoke flavor.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

TXGunLover said:


> Switch to a RecTec... TONS of smoke flavor.


Something tells me he's not going to go out & buy a new smoker, when all he needs is an AMNTS.

Al


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2017)

TXGunLover said:


> Switch to a RecTec... TONS of smoke flavor.



Everyones preference for the amount of smoke flavor is different.  Saying the answer to everyones lack of smoke flavor is to get a rec-tec is crazy.  Head over to pelletheads.com and you'll find rec-tec owners have complained about the lack of smoke flavor.


----------



## txgunlover (Jan 30, 2017)

mowin said:


> Everyones preference for the amount of smoke flavor is different. Saying the answer to everyones lack of smoke flavor is to get a rec-tec is crazy. Head over to pelletheads.com and you'll find rec-tec owners have complained about the lack of smoke flavor.


I'm a regular over at pellet heads.  But one thing is for sure, the Rec-Tec has tons more smoke generation that Tragers and certainly more than a MES, even with the AMPTS.  (BTW, I've had both)


----------



## mowin (Jan 30, 2017)

TXGunLover said:


> I'm a regular over at pellet heads.  But one thing is for sure, the Rec-Tec has tons more smoke generation that Tragers and certainly more than a MES, even with the AMPTS.  (BTW, I've had both)



As am I. I've had many fantastic meals from GMG, Traeger, and rec-tec, and a couple others. And there's no clear winner at producing smoke flavor over the others.  Same pellets, as we went in on a ton of lumberjack pellets. All of us now use a A-Maz-N tube.  

After all, were here to learn and to help others, telling someone looking for help with their current setup to go buy brand "x" is the answer, isn't overly helpfully.


----------



## txgunlover (Feb 1, 2017)

mowin said:


> As am I. I've had many fantastic meals from GMG, Traeger, and rec-tec, and a couple others. And there's no clear winner at producing smoke flavor over the others. Same pellets, as we went in on a ton of lumberjack pellets. All of us now use a A-Maz-N tube.
> 
> After all, were here to learn and to help others, telling someone looking for help with their current setup to go buy brand "x" is the answer, isn't overly helpfully.


I can understand that, but having fought with other setups with a lot of failure, I thought I'd share what worked for me.  No harm intended.


----------



## papadon45 (Feb 1, 2017)

I've read a lot of similar complaints and will add that "smoke flavor" is an individual thing. I have a Texas Elite 22 Pro and all of my kids (4 with 3 son-in-laws) and 12 grand kids love the meats off of my Traeger and my son -in-law's Traeger, but we all prefer a "light" smoke flavor.

Now about those "vents" from the info I've read on 3 different forums, messing with those vents could cause more problems than you want to deal with. The smoke from a 'starved" fire causes a bitter bark. Trust me (from personal experience) a light smoke flavor is a lot more preferable then bitter meat.


----------



## doctor smoke (Apr 30, 2017)

CamoX413 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I used to use a basic el cheapo brinkman smoker box. I got tired of it and upgraded to a Traeger Junior Elite 20. I really liked my first cook on it last week but my food was no where near as smokey. I've noticed that once the traeger is up to temp, smoke stops. I know that's how this grill works and others have the same issue. I've done some research and just ordered an Amazing tube to try to get more smokey flavor.
> 
> ...


----------



## doctor smoke (Apr 30, 2017)

CamoX413 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I used to use a basic el cheapo brinkman smoker box. I got tired of it and upgraded to a Traeger Junior Elite 20. I really liked my first cook on it last week but my food was no where near as smokey. I've noticed that once the traeger is up to temp, smoke stops. I know that's how this grill works and others have the same issue. I've done some research and just ordered an Amazing tube to try to get more smokey flavor.
> 
> ...


----------



## camox413 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have been using my Traeger for a few months now and it's grown on me. It always produces good food and is very convenient because I don't have to sit outside and tend to a fire pit all day. I wasn't impressed at first because I wasn't getting as much smoke flavor as I was getting by cooking over charcoal. I still use my old charcoal smoker from time to time when I want something extra smokey.


----------

